# Dodo Juice Red Mist - Slight Dust Attraction Problems?



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Finally mastered the application method required for it, but I am now noticing the car seems to attract a fine layer of dust during dry use ? Finish seems to be slick as when first applied but gets dusty very very very quickly (darkish Blue paintwork) even in just a few miles to get some fuel at the weekend the car was a dust magnet - let alone what it looked like after 50 miles later.

This was on a week old application of Red Mist on a car that had been in a garaged since it was applied.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Doesn't sound too good, Rich. What was your previous product you used for the same purspose as the Red Mist, just out of interest - I assume that didn't have the same problem?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

mine seems to attract dust when ive washed mine, was it windy? lol

ive just ordered for anti static FK stuff (name escapes me :lol to try and help


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> mine seems to attract dust when ive washed mine, was it windy? lol
> 
> ive just ordered for anti static FK stuff (name escapes me :lol to try and help


FK425 - very good imo


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Just bought some of this Red Mist!!!!!! 

Dont wanna use it listenin to this thread !!!!!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

u got a link to that stuff bud ^^^


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

could it not be that the last week or so has been a lot drier (not sure if it has where you are) and it would of got this dusty normally ?????


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Would have thought we'd of heard more about this if it was a generic problem with red mist. Be interesting to see what Dom says.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you tried some FK425 on top of it Rich?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cant say my mrs's car is anymore dusty than after a wash and dry with the Z8 it normally gets.....


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeez, Rich, first you didn't like the application now it turns your car into a carpet? If you struggle to like our stuff there's no need to try or buy them  I'm sure Victoria will bring out a spray sealant to your satisfaction soon 

Jesting aside, you do always seem to take a very anti-Dodo stance even if that is never your intention. Whilst some post pro-Dodo stuff, you appear to me to do the opposite and always promote other waxes or criticise the products - somewhat unduly as it may be subjective criticsm or swaying others because of a personal preference against what we do. Don't get me wrong, we can take criticsm, but when I see you posting on a Dodo thread I can often guess how it will turn out.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Have to say I havn't noticed any more dust on mine in the month or so I've been using Red mist:tumbleweed:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Pit Viper said:


> Doesn't sound too good, Rich. What was your previous product you used for the same purspose as the Red Mist, just out of interest - I assume that didn't have the same problem?


Zaino Z8 was the only product of the Red Mist nature I had own. The Red Mist being designed to go over waxes, and being cheaper seemed a good option.



RussZS said:


> Have you tried some FK425 on top of it Rich?


Not yet Russ, it was not a step I thought it would need.



Dodo Factory said:


> Jeez, Rich, first you didn't like the application now it turns your car into a carpet? If you struggle to like our stuff there's no need to try or buy them  I'm sure Victoria will bring out a spray sealant to your satisfaction soon
> 
> Jesting aside, you do always seem to take a very anti-Dodo stance even if that is never your intention. Whilst some post pro-Dodo stuff, you appear to me to do the opposite and always promote other waxes or criticise the products - somewhat unduly as it may be subjective criticsm or swaying others because of a personal preference against what we do. Don't get me wrong, we can take criticsm, but when I see you posting on a Dodo thread I can often guess how it will turn out.


I can only evaluate the findings that I get. No need I have the Z8 sat on the shelf still :thumb:

DW is about discussion and sharing findings and solutions, but after spending money on something that is not working for me when it was purchased as an alternative to something that was I am just doing that.

Fact is it needed a different application method to what I thought it would, adapted style and it was fine, still attracts dust though, but maybe I have been spoilt with the anti static natures of other stuff on the shelf.

Maybe post like this will help me cure my addiction of trying everything people rave about on here ...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There is nothing in Red Mist to promote static, but rubbing anything with a microfibre will statically charge it. You don't need Red Mist on it.

Whilst Red Mist in itself is not pro-static, it doesn't contain anti-static agents. For some people who keep their cars garaged and microfibre buff them a lot, using an anti-static spray may be a bonus. But when the car is outside it is less of an issue due to the fact that the normally dirt/fallout isn't as electromagnetically attracted as lint/dust. The external environment/UV light also affects the amount and length of static charge. So it isn't a critical feature of the product and nor was it designed to be.

Throughout testing no undue or untoward 'pro-static' characteristics were found or noticed, by us or by testers.

For someone to post up a main thread claiming some kind of negative characteristic is a bit irresponsible as it wasn't even a question. Already someone has been put off trying and enjoying what many think is a very good product, just on someone's hunch that is unproven and unfounded.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Having had my first 'play' with proper detailing just over a week ago (with Collinite 915 being the final product), I was wondering whether to give Red Mist a go as my interim solution between full 'makeovers' after a quick wash.....

I have a recent Emocion Red (i.e. bright Red) Leon and was hoping Red Mist would suit it......??

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The car lives in a garage 99% of the time used on dry weekends so anything that lets me put the car away in the garage without a layer of dust stuck to it is beneficial to me - Its no hunch it is something I have only started getting since the use of the Red Mist.

In trying to get a solution - the car had not been touched or buffed with anything for 7 days before driving apart from the RM wipe down the weekend before using a Micropak Ultra Plush Towel and applied over a week old application of Zymöl Titanium.

Aside from the application issues the finish left from the Red Mist was very slick which is whey I could not understand the dust attraction which no one else has suffered.

Anyway at least you discuss it on here for all to read - I normally get *****y PM's from other manufactures when they don't like what I post !


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

No issues with dust here.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Rich, do you tumble dry your Microfibres?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Rich, do you tumble dry your Microfibres?


No all buffing type ones are hand washed and air dryed.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Rich said:


> The car lives in a garage 99% of the time used on dry weekends so anything that lets me put the car away in the garage without a layer of dust stuck to it is beneficial to me - Its no hunch it is something I have only started getting since the use of the Red Mist.
> 
> In trying to get a solution - the car had not been touched or buffed with anything for 7 days before driving apart from the RM wipe down the weekend before using a Micropak Ultra Plush Towel and applied over a week old application of Zymöl Titanium.
> 
> ...


The discussion is fine  And forums should be for sharing info and personal experiences, even if they are subjective.

I suppose it is the melodramatic and 'absolute' heading that I object to. What if it is your microfibre? Or if you are mistaken for some reason? You post it like some kind of massive warning. Like you posted everywhere about the 'problems' with application when you now admit it's just a usage issue, and we had already instructed its use as a wipe on/wipe off product and even introduced a new slower curing spray in Red Mist Tropical to make sure everyone is happy.

Also, casual observers don't know you or your style. I see some posters as pro Dodo, some as neutral and some as anti. I don't know the reasons. Maybe they are anti everything. But if a pessimist slags of a product then that is worth taking into account just as much as if an optimist promotes it.

Take one of the Dodo threads earlier... you jump in and say try some Vics instead. Helpful post (as Vics is indeed good) or unnecessary sh1t stirring. You decide 

That is the problem with forums. As much as people think they're a wholesome centre for fair debate there are a legion of politics at play and for a manufacturer like us it saddens me to see a possible criticsm given undue emphasis. Change the heading to 'Red Mist = Dust Magnet?' and it's a debate not a statement set in stone that could unfairly damage the reputation of a product based on one person's experience or opinion.

For example, a few people have said they have experienced no problems. That doesn't change the header. But what do casual forum lurkers read? Red Mist = problem. Being cynical, you could say you're attacking our products under the guise of free speech, based solely on a subjective opinion with no scientific evidence to back it up. All we want is fair and informed opinion surrounding our products whether you like them or not. I would say that some of the criticsms you have made have bordered on the unfair (just IMO).


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I didnt notice any more dust than usual when using RM. I'l have a look next time. 
On the whole I'm very happy with this product, Even though a large portion of my £10 seems to have blown away in the wind lol.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Could it not be that with the recent hurrendous weather leading to more dirt on the roads now followed by dry weather the roads are just more dirty that normal kicking up more dust than usual?

At the end of the day though if your car spends most of it's time in a garage except on the best of days why would you put it away before giving it a quick wash down even if it is with a QD?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

No dust problems here either, just an awesome finish


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> No dust problems here either, just an awesome finish


exactly the same for me an to be honest where i work in a haulage yard an its been dry it has been dusty but ive not noticed any excess dust :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

chunkytfg said:


> At the end of the day though if your car spends most of it's time in a garage except on the best of days why would you put it away before giving it a quick wash down even if it is with a QD?


Normally that is not a problem, but it is not 100% practical at all times as much as I would like to.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

i dont have a dust problem but i dont think that is the issue dom is having with this thread. 

The title of the thread is an instant attraction title as like he said anyone would see red mist = problem and be potentially put off the product. They would start reading the thread and seeing how many people dont have a problem with it just the initial post.

The only way for this to be resolved is either the title of the thread be changed or the thread be removed from existance.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> Like you posted everywhere about the 'problems' with application when you now admit it's just a usage issue, and we had already instructed its use as a wipe on/wipe off product and even introduced a new slower curing spray in Red Mist Tropical to make sure everyone is happy.


If you class a usage issue as having to go round the car buffing it off like it is some world record attempt. There is wipe on and wipe off and then there is wipe on and wipe off as quick as humanely possible !


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

dotnetdave said:


> i dont have a dust problem but i dont think that is the issue dom is having with this thread.
> 
> The title of the thread is an instant attraction title as like he said anyone would see red mist = problem and be potentially put off the product. They would start reading the thread and seeing how many people dont have a problem with it just the initial post.
> 
> The only way for this to be resolved is either the title of the thread be changed or the thread be removed from existance.


Quite happy for a mod to change it to Dodo Juice Red Mist - Dust Attraction Problems ?


----------



## Platinum70 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm new to this forum and had only previously used Swissol products (now Swissvax of course) until I recently bought in to the Dodo range. Bought LP and LPL tohether with SN, Sour Power and Red Mist.

I did initially find the Red Mist hard to buff off but I think it is simply a case of getting used to it. Same with the SN compared to Swissol saphir - found it hard to use at first but now o.k. My black car has also had a good layer of dust following detailing recently, but I would put this down to normal, general environment conditions, nothing more.

Forums are for people to share info and experiences, good or bad, and the suppliers will suck in the praise happily but have to take in on the chin with critisism. However I do agree with DOM in that I would have posted - 'Slight Dust problems following Red Mist Application?' or 'Advice on Red Mist'. Just a better way of posing the issue IMO.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

As of late I think there is an usual amount of dust in the air. Might explain the dusting because our cars are covered in a mm of dust after 3 days and haven't been over rough ground. Your incident is probably a coincident.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

flyfs6 said:


> As of late I think there is an usual amount of dust in the air.


Dried pulverised road salt powder ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

STOP

Title changed

CARRY ON


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't have any problems with red mist, come to think of it i don't have any problems with any of the dodo juice products. At the end of the day why anyone would make a fuss i don't know when you see what finish it leaves and i think that says it all


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Brazo said:


> STOP
> 
> Title changed
> 
> CARRY ON


well done brazo, any reason why the creator of a thread cant actually change the title.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I've noticed that there is quite a bit of pollen around at the moment, namely birch pollen (and unfortunately it has me constantly sneezing / eyes itching in a very big way!). I live next to a small woods and my cars are getting a coat of yellow dust on them within 24 hours. 
I'm using red mist on my own car which spends 99% of time in garage bar the odd weekend trip and also my company chariot which stands out on the drive.
In fact I only posted on another forum yesterday that I felt Red Mist repelled dust better than my regular QD (Clearkote QS).


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

I noticed an unusually large coating of dust gathering on my freshly-476'd car on Monday until yesterday's rain knocked it all out of the air. It's now all on the roads and in the spray.

I suspect this is coincidental wrt the Red Mist application, and a particularly clean and shiny car will show up a coating of dust more than average.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

For what it is worth I have had no problems with Red Mist pre-production or production - great stuff :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Just bought red mist not used it yet, it will also be going on my dry day weekend type car which is garaged also....... Buy a car cover! that keeps dust off if you think its static that way while its sitting there all week no dust will settle on it:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> If you class a usage issue as having to go round the car buffing it off like it is some world record attempt. There is wipe on and wipe off and then there is wipe on and wipe off as quick as humanely possible !


Now i may have got this wrong... as said forums and text have no sense of tone or intention when read by someone who did not type it out but.

From reading the above quote i can only assume that you are applying Red mist to the whole car and then attempting to wipe it off.

Its pretty common knowledge to anyone that has taken the time to look into the usage and results of Red Mist that it is a wipe on / wipe off A PANEL AT A TIME product. Or a small area at a time.

End of the day, you have tried it, you either havent been able to apply it properly or have not been overly happy with the results / effects so will go back to using something else.

Your experience is just that... yours. Dont let your views spoil it for anyone else wanting to try the product out.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

well i have some red mist and I really like it , I must sympathise with Dom as a good reputation can so easily be knocked down with a few inconsiderate words .


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

n_d_fox said:


> Its pretty common knowledge to anyone that has taken the time to look into the usage and results of Red Mist that it is a wipe on / wipe off *A PANEL AT A TIME* product.


Kids, don't try this at home:doublesho

I found I have to split the panel up into much smaller sections to get the results. Bottle one hand, mf in the other. Spray-wipe. Wax on-wax off

Looks great though, and feels very slick:thumb:

Don't worry Dom. Your reputation is doing just fine in this little corner of our land. Now where's my wookies fist?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

n_d_fox said:


> Now i may have got this wrong... as said forums and text have no sense of tone or intention when read by someone who did not type it out but.
> 
> From reading the above quote i can only assume that you are applying Red mist to the whole car and then attempting to wipe it off.
> 
> ...


A panel at a time does not work, it needs to be broken down into much smaller work areas, I have been dividing a 106 door into about 8 to stop the stuff streaking.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

I find it sooooo easy to use. Spray with one hand, wipe around in circles with a MF in the other as it flashes off. Repeat until the whole car is done. No streaking or any other issues.

I spent a few hours on the car at the weekend and in the morning found it covered in fine dust. I looked at my parents cars and noticed the same, but a big tree was the culprit. My dad tapped a branch and a fine mist of pollen spread through the air. It settled equally on mine and the un-protected cars which I would expect because no product is going to make the pollen bounce off the surface.

Could your issues be something like this with lots of contaminents in the air? They would soon get in the garage when you opened the door and there would be no way of knowing.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Rich said:


> A panel at a time does not work, it needs to be broken down into much smaller work areas, I have been dividing a 106 door into about 8 to stop the stuff streaking.


Red Mist Tropical is available Rich... a slower drying version of Red Mist with a solvent evaporation rate similar to Z8. Maybe this is the solution to your problems if you can't get on with the 'quick wipe' characteristics. I have found that if you 'wipe and buff' in a continual action it goes on perfectly. Forget panels, just keep spraying and buffing over the whole panel.

We will gladly swap your normal Red Mist for some Red Mist Tropical. And if you find something 'wrong' with that we may even make another variant to raise our game and attempt to keep you happy


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Dodo Red Mist is the dogs danglies:thumb: there's maybe something in the air round Rich's way

Have you tried a layer of Z8 on the car to see if that shows the same amount of dust?


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Dodo/Dom, I will not accept that the reputation of your business should be preserved at the expense of free expression of ideas. What a horrendous suggestion.

Please accept the opinions of users on this forum so that it can continue to be an open forum for discussion.

If your products are great, the positive opinions will outweight the negative.

I won't give an opinion on Dodo products, but I will say that the way Dodo handles opinions on forums is very off-putting. Trying to suppress opinion is exactly what dictatorships do, and group-think is what allows them to do it.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, we will have to agree to disagree. My right to free speech is defending a product against unfounded accusations, even if they are 'valid' personal opinions. Having someone essentially sl4g off a product and get away with it under the guise of 'free speech' is a false argument. As you say, positive outweighs negative overall... but thread titles have more weighting don't they? Also, few know the politics or the agendas. Few comments are truly impartial.

If I was against free speech, I could simply bleat to a moderator about 'libel' or 'defamation' and get the whole thread removed. We don't behave like that. But we will not stand by and let good products be slandered. There is a way of querying a product and Rich failed in doing that fairly and impartially (in my opinion).

I'm sure you would be happy for me to go to your place of business, make a personal opinion (perhaps negative and unfounded) about the quality of your work to a large audience, and then suppress your right of reply under an argument of 'censorship' or dictatorship.

I'm sorry, but I've been on forums a long time, and whilst we take the rough with the smooth and let 99/100 comments pass unchecked, sometimes you have to stick up for yourself.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok lets disagree, but i point out that your attempt to suppress what you believe to be an agenda-driven assessment of your product discourages genuine critical analysis of detailing products. 98% of posts have defended Dodo - Let the balance of opinion be the final judge. 

Implying that you have been merciful in some way because you haven't moved on libel or defamation charges reflects some sort of delusion of omnipotency against people's right to speak their mind that only the grandest despot would possess.

Further, suggesting that the title carries a more weight than posts in moulding opinion suggests that you assume that people are too stupid to question what they read.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeez, I really think you have read 1984 and taken it all too seriously. If you really knew us and what we do, especially on this forum, you'd realise how misguided your comments are. Are we really trying to take over the world with mind altering drugs hidden in car waxes? Are we the New World Order suppressing free speech at every step?

No. Some bloke made a post that wasn't 'fair comment' and I happened to post a reply.

Your attempt to gag me by talking of despotism makes a mockery of your love of free speech.

In short, you're trolling.


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry, but I have to agree with VZSS250. I have seen a similar reaction on another forum. I agree, it is off-putting.

You have to take the good with the bad. Just because a view isn't in Dodo's favour doesn't mean is unfounded or Dodo is being unfairly criticised.

Plenty of manufacturers get negative reviews (along with the positive) on this forum and on other forums. Why should Dodo be an exception to this?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, let me clear this up once and for all because this thread should be about discussing a product.

1)

We are not against criticsm or negative comment. We get our fair share of negative comments and we take the rough with the smooth. Anyone who knows me and our company realises this. This should address your post spurgen. To suggest we are in some way oversensitive or prone to censorship is quite simply incorrect. So we are no exception to any rule. Negative personal opinions are generally 'fair comment' and that is what forums are for. HOWEVER, we react against unfair comment. That is to say, comment that is unnecessarily damaging or negative based on an unfounded personal opinion. In other words, negative opinion masquerading as negative fact.

If I say 'ABC wax = increased fuel consumption' that is a statement. If I say 'ABC wax = increased fuel consumption?' I am inviting a discussion of a potential yet as yet unproven issue.

It is not negative opinion that is the problem, but the manner it is presented. Rich originally made a comment in a needlessly negative way.

2)

Hidden agendas and impartiality... forums are full of comment and opinion. No issue here. However, some people are known for views in one direction or another. Therefore, comments can be taken in context. If I say one of our products is great then it should be taken with more caution than a comment from an independent reviewer. That is why everyone clearly knows where I am from and why I don't make lots of salesy comments or over-promote our own products. Conversely, some people are - in my opinion - needlessly negative towards us and only tend to post problems, complaints or negative issues, often for what I see as no good reason. I don't know what their agenda is, and we put up with it until it goes too far.

So Rich saying something negative about Dodo is hardly earth-shattering from where I'm sitting. But some casual observers give his opinions the same weighting as those of someone I consider completely impartial, like DaveKG. That is why we have to defend ourselves and counter some comments occasionally.

3)

Free speech is as much about letting a manufacturer having a right of reply as you having yours. I have challenged posts forcefully here about three times in as many years - I have made thousands of helpful posts in that time. It is not a question of ignoring all comment because one or two people feel that manufacturers should be seen and not heard. We are here for positive and negative feedback and to help and support. But we are not here to be quiet on every point raised or allow our reputation to be dragged through the mud.

Now, to stop this going off-topic any further (it was a thread about anti-static and quick detailers) and to prevent any trolls being fed, I won't post any more. But I have said all that needs saying.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> Hidden agendas and impartiality... forums are full of comment and opinion. No issue here. However, some people are known for views in one direction or another. Therefore, comments can be taken in context. If I say one of our products is great then it should be taken with more caution than a comment from an independent reviewer. That is why everyone clearly knows where I am from and why I don't make lots of salesy comments or over-promote our own products. Conversely, some people are - in my opinion - needlessly negative towards us and only tend to post problems, complaints or negative issues, often for what I see as no good reason. I don't know what their agenda is, and we put up with it until it goes too far.
> 
> So Rich saying something negative about Dodo is hardly earth-shattering from where I'm sitting. But some casual observers give his opinions the same weighting as those of someone I consider completely impartial, like DaveKG. That is why we have to defend ourselves and counter some comments occasionally.


Saying I am not impartial ???? - I have products from pretty much every manufacture out there on the shelf, all paid for with my own cash. :wall:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Deanoecosse said:


> Dodo Red Mist is the dogs danglies:thumb: there's maybe something in the air round Rich's way
> 
> Have you tried a layer of Z8 on the car to see if that shows the same amount of dust?


In response to this and to all the pollen comments - I have used the car on different occasions which have weeks apart where the LSP has been Red Mist and the dust attraction is lot's worse especially on the side panels than it was with the Z8, which I will be going back to after the next wash.


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

How about a 50:50 test to rule out environmental differences? Do half the car with Z8 and half with Red Mist, then photograph after a few days' dust settlement.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Troon said:


> How about a 50:50 test to rule out environmental differences? Do half the car with Z8 and half with Red Mist, then photograph after a few days' dust settlement.


Normally I would jump at the chance - but not got the time to mess about at the moment - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107407



Dodo Factory said:


> Red Mist Tropical is available Rich... a slower drying version of Red Mist with a solvent evaporation rate similar to Z8. Maybe this is the solution to your problems if you can't get on with the 'quick wipe' characteristics. I have found that if you 'wipe and buff' in a continual action it goes on perfectly. Forget panels, just keep spraying and buffing over the whole panel.
> 
> We will gladly swap your normal Red Mist for some Red Mist Tropical. And if you find something 'wrong' with that we may even make another variant to raise our game and attempt to keep you happy


Thanks for the kind offer, I am happy to accept the product is not working out for me though, and will get round to selling it on as part of a big cull and try and make some money back that way.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

I would like to add 2 pence worth here.....Having read this thread, seen people agree an disagree with who said this that and the other.........The goal here is a place for like minded people to share pics, ideas,learn and help each other to keep there pride and joy looking the best it could day after day.. Being fairly new on here and having not a lot of knowledge on any products on the market ,I asked by posting a thread.Based on the replys and some reading, I bought what I thought would be good to use and until then I could not comment on here about any product unless I have used it as that would be unjust... 

in life I've found there are good ways to ask a question and bad ways to ask and the same goes on commenting on some thing or someone....

I can not comment on the DoDo company as I do not have any knowledge of them or there products yet....I also in turn do not know Rich so my opinion or view regards this thread I would like to think be impartial....

If Rich post was worded in a different way may be this thread wouldn't be quite like this.... Life is stressful enough and spending time cleaning and playing with your pride an joy is relaxing, some times it just aint that way just finished last wipeover go in doors only to find 5mins later a bird has trashed it or heavens open when your half way through waxing... Such is life....

If any one has a problem with any product from any manufacturer off any product that means any product! your first port off call if your that unhappy should be the manufacturer or supplier... If its an issue which is a small niggle or you think there is some thing you could have done wrong you can always seek advise through friends,forums etc.... It does come down to how you put your comment,thought or views across that could determine the reponce we receive..... 

I'm sure that I don't need to do examples on the right and wrong way to ask say something.........

If it were me that had this problem I would if poss go direct to DoDo and ask have you had abc issue or has there been xyz issue if I was unhappy still, then I would ask for a exchange for another bottle plus full instuctions on the product, past experience doing things this way has brought about a good will gesture as companies are there to produce,sell an continue to improve its products ...... If after that still unhappy try for a refund... If they are unhelpful there are other ways to deal with it or you just don't buy there products if you feel that strongly about the way they or there product performed....

That said If desire a fantastic B***J** from my most beautiful telling her last wasn't really that wonderful try harder,, won't get the desired result I was hoping for!! coz I for got to add please on the end!!! 

Joking aside here always start out any situation in a manner you wish to be spoken or dealt with if you calm nice constructive an well mannered you should find the result you are looking for!!:newbie: lets have more :argie: than PLEASE:thumb:


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

flyfs6 said:


> As of late I think there is an usual amount of dust in the air. Might explain the dusting because our cars are covered in a mm of dust after 3 days and haven't been over rough ground. Your incident is probably a coincident.


This sums it up for me.

I would point out that freedom of speech comes with rights, but it also comes with responsibilities. We got knocked back a while back in an Auto Express test and although we took issue with one or two of the aspects of the test, it was done with structure in mind. Any criticism, at all, needs to be objectively determined. There has to be a control element and there must be a scientific approach. If not, then the criticism presented is no less valid, but must be taken instead, in isolation and not in context. For instance, is there a tree going into blossom nearby or has there been no rain for a little longer second time around?

The only reason I am posting this is because I have been contacted off board on a number of occasions and asked for my thoughts. I don't mean to intrude at all, and I'm certainly not stirring - Dom's products enjoy a universally high approval rating and on the basis of that and rightly so (the swine!) he's doing really well. I don't mean to knock the OP either, but I was asked for my thoughts with regards to the scientific nature of testing and our approach. I hope I have managed to do that without upsetting or offending anyone.


----------

